
Lessons Learned Building Open Source Software - zmanji
http://mitchellhashimoto.com/post/20106073460/lessons-learned-building-open-source
======
rdoherty
++ for documentation. I'd say start with that first and think about how a
brand new user will use your software. How do I install? What are the
dependencies? Etc.

Good documentation can easily trump bad code and architecture.

------
GertG
With no experience at all, I'd like to add a marketing lesson: if you write a
blog post concerning your project, make sure it features an easy link to that
project.

------
nodata
I couldn't find "support the major operating system platforms".

That means my ten year supported version of Red Hat or Windows.

~~~
Sandman
There's a whole paragraph that starts with "Support Windows ASAP".

